# .

## tanjucha

? :Frown:

----------


## .

.   -   ?

----------


## tanjucha

...       ""?  ....  , ,   :Embarrassment:  (   ?)))

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/faq.php?faq=vb...atures_avatars

----------


## .

*tanjucha*,    .  ,     ,   ,     .

----------


## tanjucha

> .


    ?  ?

----------


## .

,       .

----------


## Ego

> ?


,      :Cool: 
       -----  :Abuse:

----------


## tanjucha

> ,       .


  :Frown: 

   "     " :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## Ego

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

*Ego*,   -?

----------


## mvf

?     !  ,  ! !

----------


## Ego

*LegO NSK*, ,    -     ()   :Cool: 




> !


 ...       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LegO NSK

- , .
 - , .




> ** , ** !


   ?

----------


## Ego

> - , .
>  - , .


 ...        :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> ?


 !   !!!  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> !   !!!


 .  .  :Hmm:

----------

> 


*mvf*,   ,       .              .   :Cool:

----------


## mvf

> .


! ?    !!!      - .    .



> 


.... --...       ...

----------


## Ego

> - .


,        **

----------

> 


,

----------


## LegO NSK

,   - ?    .    .    .

----------

*LegO NSK*,      ...    ,

----------


## mvf

> .    .


- ?    .    .      ... ...



> 


    .    -...   ...    ... (    )

----------

....      ...

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


 ,    ...   ... !  ?

----------


## Shure

...
".... 
.... 
 !"...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ,    ...   ... !


...    !    ,   .      (!) -  .

----------


## LegO NSK

,  -     .

----------


## Ego

> 


...        ........*  *   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...        ........*  *


           ??  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*, ,          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


          ?

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## Strecoza

....   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  ... (...   )  :Redface:

----------


## Ego

> ?


  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

... ...

!  !     !!!     ...     .

----------


## shrilanka

> ... ...
> 
> !  !     !!!     ...     .


  :Redface:    -

----------


## mvf

> -


   -     .   - .

----------

> -     .





> ...     ?

----------


## mvf

> ...     ?


 ....      ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ....      ?


..   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?


...  ...
           ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...  ...
>            ?


  ( ,   !!!)    ,     :yes:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


   .        .

----------

,    ,   ,    ,     ,        , ,            
    ?  :Wow:  :Spy:

----------


## LegO NSK

-, !

----------

> ,    ,   ,    ,     ,        , ,           
>     ?


?    . 
  .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,    ,   ,    ,     ,        , ,            
>     ?


   -

----------


## Ego

> -


     ?  :Smilie:

----------



----------


## mvf

> ?


?  ?      :  , , ...     ... ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ,   ,    ,     ,        , ,            
>     ?


    ,  ?  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*,    ...  ,        :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,    ...  ,


    ,    ! :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## mvf

> 


 ,   . .

   ?

----------



----------


## Ego

> ?





> 


!!!  -  !!!   :Wow:

----------


## sema

!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> !


    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   . .
> 
>    ?


  :yes:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

*mvf*,       ?  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


 :     ,      :Wow:

----------

> -  !


, , ...       ,    ,

----------

...  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> 


 ?   ?

*Ego*,     .  -?

----------


## Ego

> .  -?


_....  -      ,      ,       ()_
 :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?   ?


 ,  ,     :Stick Out Tongue: 
      ?  :Redface:

----------

> ?


  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


.     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

> 


    !   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> -


?   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> !


    ?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?   ?


 !
    ,    ,    ,                 :yes:

----------


## Ego

> ?   ?


:
"  " - ""   :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ?


   ,          ,           :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,          ,


  :yes:   -    :Wink:

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,


  ...   :Redface:

----------


## sema

.

----------


## Ego

> 


     ?   :Frown:

----------



----------


## shrilanka

> .


  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

*shrilanka*,       )))


> ?


?     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,       )))
> ?     ?


  :yes:

----------


## sema

*shrilanka*,  *Ego*,   !

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,  *Ego*,   !


   ,            :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

)      !

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,  *Ego*,   !


*Ego*     ..   ,      :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> )      !


   ,    :
    ?
 .
     ?
 :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> ?


  -   ?   -  ?   ,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> !

----------

> 


    ?!

----------


## shrilanka

> ?!


  !         :yes:

----------


## mvf

> ?!


 -!    -    . ...    ,      ...



> 


    ,  - ...

----------


## Ego

> Ego


     ,     :Cool:

----------


## Ego

> 


     ....      ?
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


  :Redface:

----------


## Ego

> 


  :EEK!:

----------


## shrilanka

> ....      ?


  :yes: 
           (   )      , ,  ) 
..          :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


,       :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

())))

     .

----------


## shrilanka

> ())))
> 
>      .


  :yes: 
 :Wink:    ?

----------


## Ego

> ,


**  :Smilie: 



> 


 ?   :Cool: 



> ?


,             :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

?      :yes:

----------


## Ego

> ?


  -  ....            :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> -  ....


  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*, ...            ,    ,     :Wow: 
.    -       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*, ...            ,    ,    
> .    -


       ! ( )  :Redface:

----------

> ()


,       ,    


>

----------


## mvf

> 


 ...  ...  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ...  ...  ?


   ,      :Wow: 
   ?  :Redface:

----------


## Ego

> ...  ...  ?


  ?  -   :Smilie:

----------


## sema



----------


## mvf

> 


...  .

----------


## YUM

> ?


 ,  ! 
" "   !
   ...
   ...
...: -!!!!
-   !!! ::nyear::

----------


## sema

> ...  .


     )

----------

*mvf*,     , ?

----------

,    ...

----------


## sema

**,      ?

----------

,     :yes:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,     , ?


    .   :Big Grin:

----------

?

----------


## mvf

> ?


     ?

----------

,  ....

----------


## sema

! 
        )))?

----------


## mvf

...     ...    ...

----------


## mvf

> )))?


**!!!   **!

----------


## sema

> ...     ...    ...


  :EEK!: 
     38 .

----------

,

----------

?  ?

----------


## mvf

> ,


  !!!!!!!!!!



> ?


    ?

----------


## sema

> ?


    ))))

----------


## zAngel

> 


    ? :EEK!:

----------


## LegO NSK

,      "",     ?

----------


## zAngel

,  .       :yes:

----------

...

----------

> -  !!!


!  :Big Grin: 
   30    ?  200 .  (   ) 16  2009  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LegO NSK

200    ?     ?

.. ,      .  :Smilie:

----------

> .. ,      .


     500   :Big Grin: 



> 200    ?


   ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

....       ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zAngel

*Ego*,    !!!!

----------


## mvf

*   ...



> ))))


  ,  .    .  - ...

----------


## Ego

*zAngel*,      ,        :Smilie:

----------

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

**, ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

, ? :Hmm: 


> 


  -? , , , ....


> 


    " ",  -   ...

----------


## Ego

> -? , , , ....


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
   26    2008 ,     :Cool:

----------

2008-  ...
,  ?

----------

> 26    2008 ,


,     ..,    ! :Hmm:

----------


## shrilanka

> 26    2008 ,





> 2008-  ...


  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

> 2008-  ...
> ,  ?


!!!       :Wow: 
 :Cool: 




> ,     ..,    !


 ,     :Cool: 




> 


,  ,     :Wink:

----------

?

----------


## mvf

> 


-  ?   ...

----------


## Ego

> ?


     ?  :Smilie: 
    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,     ?

----------

:yes:

----------


## mvf

> ?


8  -  ...



> ?


      ?   - ...

----------

-

----------


## Ego

> ?   - ...


*,          *   :Cool:

----------


## Ego

> -


,       ,        :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


.. ..   ,     -  ?  ::flirt::

----------

,     ,

----------

> -  ?


 



>

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     ,


 ????         :yes:     15   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 " ",   -  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

!  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> 15


   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> !


  :Stick Out Tongue:       ( ?) ...

----------

> 15

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Wow:

----------

> 


  !

----------


## shrilanka

> !


  !              :Wink:

----------

> 





>

----------



----------

> 


      ...

----------


## mvf

> 


    - 3,14...

----------

2009

----------


## Ego

> 2009


  3,14   :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> 2009


    :





!!  :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

,        :Big Grin:  , ,    ...

----------

> :


    ?

----------

> ?


 ,    :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


   ,      2009     :yes:

----------


## Ego

> 2009


      .....

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


   (  ...)?
  (    ),     2  ,       ,    ( )..    -   ( ?)  !!!  :Super:

----------


## shrilanka

> .....


5      5   :Stick Out Tongue: 
  !!!

----------

> 


  :yes: 



> 


  ,   !  :yes:

----------

,  ,  ,

----------


## Ego

"-  ...
-  ?
-  ... , ,   ,     .  ,       ,  ,      ,  - !"
()   :Cool:

----------

> ,  ,  ,


+1,

----------


## Ego

> ,  ,  ,


  :Wow:

----------

> 


 ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,  ,


 !
 :yes:

----------


## mvf

> 


        ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

> ...


? ()   :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


   ,    :


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

      ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ...





> ? ()


  ?
  -  
  -   
     (     - )  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> ...





> -


...     ....

----------


## shrilanka

> ...     ....


  :Redface:

----------

> ...     ....


 !
,     ,    :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> 


  ?    ...

----------

> -


:

----------


## shrilanka

> :


  !!!

----------


## shrilanka

> ?    ...


,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> ,


? **?    !

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


      ,       :Frown:

----------

...    ....     ...

----------


## sema

:Frown:

----------


## Ego

,          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ...    ....     ...


, ,      .   . :yes:

----------

> 


 ?  ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ?  ?


  :Wow:

----------

"  "  :yes:

----------


## sema

> "  "


 )
      ,      ?

----------

> 


 ,  ...  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

** **

----------


## jul-2000

> 


           ...

----------

*jul-2000*,    - !

----------


## Ego

> !


...      "" **  :Wink:

----------

> ...      "" **


 ""  :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


 :Super: 
+

----------


## Ego

?  :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?

----------

> 


   113  ...  :Big Grin:

----------

?
  ...

----------


## YUM

> ?
>   ...


 ?  ?
-, !    ...
,     ,   ...
- , ,  ? 
-, ....      :Wow:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 113  ...


 ,   ...  :Cool:

----------

*YUM*,   ...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,   ...


(  )     ? :Wink: 
....

----------

> ,   ...


 "  "    :yes: 
 : , , 


> 


  :yes:

----------


## LegO NSK

> "  "


! ! ! 
     ,  .

----------


## YUM

> ! ! ! 
>      ,  .


 !!!! :Big Grin:

----------

,    ,   



> : , , 
> :

----------


## LegO NSK

> !!!!


 ,  .

----------


## Ego

> ,  .


 ...       *   *   :Cool:

----------


## mvf

" ".
    ...        ...    3,14 ...

----------


## Ego

> 


   ,      ,    ....   :Cool:

----------


## mvf

> ,      ,    ....


 ... ?

----------


## Ego

> ...


  :yes: 
 :Cool:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ...


   ...   .

----------


## mvf

> ..


   - ....

----------


## LegO NSK

- ..

----------

****

----------


## Ego

...          :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

,      :yes: 
 :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> 


    ...   ?    ?

----------

> 


3,14

----------


## Ego

> 3,14


       ?   :Wow:

----------


## LegO NSK

.   .

----------


## shrilanka

> 3,14


7,40  :yes:

----------


## Ego

> .


?   :Wow: 



> 7,40


  ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LegO NSK

,   , ?   :Cool:

----------


## Ego

> ,   , ?


*          *   :Cool:

----------

> ,   , ?


 ,    ,      ?
"  " :No-no:

----------

>

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ,      ?
> "  "


 ** **,  **  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


-- , -- ....  :Super:

----------

!    !

----------

> !    !


 ?

----------


## LegO NSK



----------


## shrilanka

> !    !


 :  
 :      (22.12,   )

----------

> ?


  !

----------


## LegO NSK

> !


      .

----------

> ,        ?


 ?     ,         ,  .   ?       :yes:

----------

> ?      .


-  ,

----------

> ?


  .
    - ? ? ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


 -  - .

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :No-no:       ,   ,  ,    :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> -  - .


  :Wow:  , ,  -  ,    ,       ?  :Cool:

----------

> -  - .


,  -   ,

----------

> ,   ,  ,


        ,    :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  -   ,


 ,      ?

----------

!?
     -

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  !!!!      ,      !!  :Abuse:

----------


## mvf

> 


   ?   :Wow:

----------

> ?


  ,

----------


## mvf

, demo  ...

----------

> !!!!      ,      !!


     -    ? ..?  ?

     (   ),      :

----------

> ,


! :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,       ?   :Wow:

----------

, ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


 ,  ,   .... ()  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> !:demonst  r:


  ...       ...   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> , ...


        ..      :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...       ...   ...


  :No-no:

----------

> , ...


   ?     ,   :Confused:

----------

> 


  ,,, :yes:

----------

> ...       ...   ...


       ?

----------


## mvf

> mvf,       ?


...       ...        -   ....

       :   ,   ,  /  3  etc. ...     ?  -   .

----------


## mvf

> ?


... ... ...

----------


## shrilanka

..          /,      ?   :Wow: 
 :yes:

----------

> 


 :       :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ... ... ...


  :Big Grin: 
       (      :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------

> 


  ,     ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ?


 ?



> 


...        ...      -    ...

----------

> (


,, ""  ""  , !  :Wow:

----------

>

----------

> ... ... ...


    - ?

----------


## shrilanka

** , *mvf*, **,     :Stick Out Tongue:   :yes:

----------

> 


    (-) 3  ,    :yes:

----------


## mvf

> 


  ...  -

----------

> 


  ,.

----------

> 3

----------


## mvf

> 


...   ""     ?

*   ?*

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


   -  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

:No:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> 


 ... ()

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,  ?  :Embarrassment:   :War:         .

----------

...

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  ?  :Wow: 
 :Redface: 
      ?

----------


## mvf

> mvf,  ?


  , ...



> 


     ...

----------

?

----------


## mvf

,   ...

----------

, , ...

----------


## mvf

-...       ...

----------


## shrilanka

> -...       ...


  ..     ,    .
!     :Stick Out Tongue:   :Redface:

----------

:Wink:

----------


## mvf

> 




   -   



> 


    -

----------


## shrilanka

> -


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> -


  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


 ...    - ?      ?
   : _Der stolze Warjag ergibt sich nicht_

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

-

----------

> 


     ,  


> 


 :   -  ,

----------


## shrilanka

> :   -  ,


  :yes:   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> " " ...    ...


  "",    
!

----------


## mvf

> "",


   ,   ?

----------


## YUM

> ,   ?


 ? ! 
   . 
  !
 ?  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?  ?


  :yes:

----------


## mvf

> !


 - ?        ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ?


 , ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?





> 


  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> 


-     ---...    ...

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,    ?..     ?   ?  ""  "" ?   :Wow:

----------

,     -

----------


## mvf

> 


 .

----------


## YUM

> ,     -


 ""    !  ""    .
(  !     !)

----------

.....
  ?

----------


## mvf

> ""    !


    ?     ,   - ?

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*, **, *mvf*, ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> 


    ?

----------

?

----------


## jul-2000

> ?


    ?

----------


## shrilanka

*jul-2000*,  ::flirt::  
ps:  ,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> ?
>    ?


**,   :    - .

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,   .    ?     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> 


     ? 



> 2.

----------


## jul-2000

> 


   !  ,         ?

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,      ,  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> !


   ,  ?  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,


   ?



> 


 ...      -  ?   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ?
> 
>  ...      -  ?   ...


1.   -  :Stick Out Tongue: 
2.  ,     ..   :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> ..


 ...  ,    ...    ... ,    , !

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*, ,  -    :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

:Cool: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> mvf, ,  -


,  -        .

----------


## mvf

> 


  .    20:50  ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  -        .


     ?

----------


## shrilanka

> 20:50  ...


   20-50      ?   :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> 20-50      ?


   . .



> ----


   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ----


  ?  5   ,          :Wow:

----------

> 20:50

----------


## mvf

> ?  5   ,


...   ...    ...     ...



> 


" " -    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 !  21-00  6-00       :Speaking:

----------

,    ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ...     ...


- -      :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ,    ,


    -   :Stick Out Tongue: 



> - -


...    ?     -

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
  ,    ,    ,   - -   :Cool:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,


   !



> ,


...    - , ,    ...

----------


## shrilanka

> !


      ?   :Embarrassment: 




> ...    - , ,    ...


    !   ? 
 :Wink:

----------

> 


     ,  ,

----------


## jul-2000

> !   ?


 ?

----------

>

----------

> 


 



> ...


,  10    , -

----------

> ?


 ,

----------

> 


   ,  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


..  ?  ,,  ?

----------

> 


    ""?

----------


## shrilanka

> ""?


            ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

...    - , , .

----------

> ?


, ,

----------

> ?
> 
>  ...      -  ?   ...


 -  ?         .   , :Wink:

----------

> ,


         ,       :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...    - , , .


  :Lupa:

----------


## mvf

....



> 


 ,     ...     ...  -...

----------


## shrilanka

> ....
> 
>  ,     ...     ...  -...


  -    :yes:     ,    :Redface:

----------

> ,     ..


׸   ?    ,, 2 .    :Frown:

----------

> ,

----------


## shrilanka

:Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> ׸   ?    ,, 2 .


   ! 2   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> ,, 2 .


      1   ...

----------


## YUM

> ! 2   ,


 !  :Wink: 
" " ()

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## mvf

> 


   ...      ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ! 
> " " ()


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  - !

----------


## YUM

> 


!  !    . 
  ,    .  -  .
        ...
    - !

----------


## shrilanka

> ...      ...


  ?   :Hmm:

----------


## shrilanka

> - !


, ?  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  !  -      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> !  -


 !      .     !   .  ....

----------


## mvf

> ?


    ,   .
   - ! ()   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,    ?   :Wow:  *   *

----------


## shrilanka

> !      .     !   .  ....


  :yes:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,    ?


 ...         ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ...         ?


  ,    ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

> ,


     ?

----------


## mvf

> ,    ,


...    -   ...   



> ?


  ?       ?

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


     ,       :Redface:

----------


## mvf

...        ...    ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ...        ...    ...


  :Wow: 
   -?        :Cool:

----------

...
      -  ,    ,?

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ?


 ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> ,?


  -...



> 


       ...

----------


## YUM

> -...
> ...


  (  -) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------



----------


## mvf

> 


     :
_, !     ?    !    ._



> (  -)


 !    ...      ?

----------

... ,

----------


## mvf

...         ...       ...

----------


## YUM

.   .   .  
(   )

C  
      :

   , :

-       
-     ,  ,  !
-          ,   
-      -   ( !)
-     ,     " "...   2    
-      ,   

  , :-    

-        ,     ,      
-        
-        -  , , , 3  , ,   ,   , ...
-       8 , -  
-      -  
-       
-  -   

  , :

-       
-       ,   
-      -     
-    ...  :   ,     ,   
-      -  
-       ,      
-        
-              -  
-         ,     ,  

  , :

-      ,          
-   -       
-            
-   -       ,    
-       -  . 
-       (,       !)
-         (  : ,  , ...),     ,    
-           .... -   , , 

  , :

-       "",      ---

----------

> ! 2   ,


  ר  ?

----------

> 


 ? :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


,  ,

----------

> (   )
> 
> C  
>       :


  ,,       :yes:

----------

> - .


...  :
    ...         ...
   ,         ,   , ,      , ,      .   -  ,   .      ,    .            -    .    , , ,    - -....  ,   ,   : "    ...!"    ,          ...   ,,,     : "  "
   ...

----------

> ...         ...       ...


    , -     - ! ::flirt:: 
     .
     ?      .......       :yes:

----------

> ...  :
>     ...         ...
>    ,         ,   , ,      , ,      .   -  ,   .      ,    .            -    .    , , ,    - -....  ,   ,   : "    ...!"    ,          ...   ,,,     : "  "
>    ...


     ?

----------

,     ....       :Big Grin:

----------

> ,     ....


        ?

----------

, ?
....  ,

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  .... __   :Wow:

----------

> , ?
> ....  ,


   ,  ,  .  , ,    ,    .

----------

> ....


 ,  (   )   ,       ,   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

> , ,    ,


      ?

----------

> ?


 ,    ?    ,  .

----------

> 


     ,    .
,  ,   (), (   )

----------

> ,    .


    , ?

----------

,    ,

----------


## mvf

> ..., ?


  - .      ...

----------


## shrilanka

** ,  ..      :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> .


  ?  :Wink:

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

**,          :Wink: 

    ..     :Embarrassment: ,        ,

----------

> ** ,  ..


           ? :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

** ,    ,  .     ,      - -     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ** ,    ,  .     ,      - -


 ,  :    .

----------


## YUM

> ** ,    ,  .     ,      - -


  ,   ...  -     .  , ,   ,      -.
,     ,         ,     .
(:   !       ?  ,     .. :Frown:  )

----------

> ?

----------


## YUM

> 


-.  .  ,  .  :Redface:  -   ...

----------


## mvf

> ,


 - ??? !

----------

?  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> ?


!

----------

...

----------


## mvf

> ...


       ...    ...

----------


## YUM

> ...


   .   ,    ...  , -....   " ".  ...
 ..   .
,  !     . ,  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> .   ,    ...  , -....   " ".  ...
>  ..   .
> ,  !     . ,


  :Wow: 
        -      :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

,    -     :Cool:

----------

> ,    -


   .    :   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

> ..   .





> -   ...


  .... , 


> ,... !    .


      .   - . ,     .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     .


    .  ?  :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


    .

----------

....      ....

----------


## jul-2000

> ....


 .   :yes:

----------


## mvf

,  ? ...

----------


## jul-2000

> ,  ? ...


        ,   !   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ? ...


!   ..! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ? ...


       ?  :Wow:

----------

...

----------


## jul-2000

> !   ..!


 !  !!!!!     .



> 





> ...


    ?

----------


## mvf

... : 

*shrilanka* -        ... ... _()_

----------

,    ,   ,

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ,   ,


..       :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

-...    ,       .. :Frown:  
ps:   -   ,   6 ?

----------

?

----------


## jul-2000

> ?


  .

----------


## shrilanka

> .


     ,      :Wink:

----------



----------


## shrilanka

> 


  -   :yes:

----------

....

----------


## jul-2000

> 


   ?  , .  -   .

----------


## YUM

> -...    ,       .. 
> ps:   -   ,   6 ?


 !  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ....


..  ...    ,    ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> !


   ?  :Wow:

----------

> -...    ,       .. 
> ps:   -   ,   6 ?


  , - !
 - ,   ,  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> , - !
>  - ,   ,  ?


  :yes: 
   -  ? (   ..  :Redface:  )

----------

> -  ? (   ..  )


  -       ?
   -    :...,,   3 ,,    ,  ! :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

,  ..     :yes:   :Frown:

----------

> ,  ..


       ?
    :         ? ,""  .

----------


## shrilanka

,         :Cool:

----------

> 


?

----------

> ,


 ?  - , ,  ?

----------


## sema

))     




> . . . .

----------


## mvf

> 


-  ...

----------


## sema

> -  ...

----------


## mvf

> 


.    :

_ ...       ,     .          .           ._

----------


## shrilanka

-    ,        :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?  - , ,  ?


 ,    :Frown:

----------

> ))


,, ,      :

----------

> ,


 , -.   -       ?

----------


## jul-2000

> ,      :


   ,    .

----------

> 


     ?



> .


  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    .


 :.        ?

----------


## mvf

> :


    ?  !

----------


## jul-2000

> ?


    .

----------

> ?


 , :    -  !

----------


## shrilanka

> ?  !


,   -     :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

> -  !


     .

----------

> ?  !


         ,  .

----------


## shrilanka

> .


   28   :yes:

----------

> :.        ?


  ,  , ,  ,        ,    ! :War: 
 :Wow:   :Big Grin:  :Vampire:

----------

> ,   -


   ,   -  ,    ?

----------

> ,  , ,


    :      , , , -, -

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   -  ,    ?


       -  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


!       :Wow:

----------

> !


  ,   .    ,  .

----------

> ,  .


  :Cool: 
  ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> -


   - :Big Grin: ?

----------

> 


 ?

----------


## mvf

.        - .

----------


## jul-2000

> 


*mvf*,      ...... .... ... ,    .   , ,     -       .    -     .

----------

> ?


    ?

----------

> ?


 !    ,        ,    ?
*     :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


       ?   :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> .


  :yes:

----------

,              :Cool:

----------

> 


  -

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


     -  5   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> -


  ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,


     . :Big Grin:   :Wink:  
.    ?

----------


## YUM

> ...
> .    ?


 .  -  !

----------


## shrilanka

> .  -  !


      ,          :Stick Out Tongue: 

:   ...        .   ()  :Lupa:

----------

> .


  :Wow:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

> 


    ?    :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

> ?


    .

----------


## shrilanka

> .


   ,     :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,


!    !

----------


## jul-2000

> !    !


  :Embarrassment:   .

----------

?

----------


## sema

> .


  !       ....

----------

> !       ....


    ,      .
 2007        :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


 6  - .   - 7   :yes:

----------

> !       ....


  :Smilie: 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post51975211

----------


## jul-2000

> ?


 ,    .

----------


## YUM

> !       ....


...   ?  ?   ""... :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...   ?  ?   ""...


  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post51975211


 ,     18-15....
.......

----------


## YUM

> 


"  .   "! () :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> "  .   "! ()


   ?  :Wink:

----------

> ?


      .       :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> .


    ?  :Wow:

----------

> 


  ,

----------


## shrilanka

**,   ...      ,          :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ?


.    .

----------


## shrilanka

> .    .


... 
       -     :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ... 
>        -


 !  . :Dezl:     . ...    ...

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Wow:

----------

> ?


     ,!
    ,  , ,, ,    ,   .    , , .

----------

> **,   ...      ,


   ,     ?
, , - ?

----------


## shrilanka

.          :Cool:

----------


## YUM

> .


   ?       -  ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


 !   !    ,     .

----------

> ?       -  !


      ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?


   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


-       :Big Grin:

----------

> -


 ,  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ?


  ?  :Wow:     ,     :Stick Out Tongue: 
     -    :Big Grin:

----------

> ?     ,    
>      -


     ,   ?

----------

,   ,

----------


## YUM

> ?     ,    
>      -


 ,  -?         .   ,     :Frown:

----------


## mvf

-   .     -   -.  ,    -  ...

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*, ?   :Wow:     -        :Wink:

----------

> ,  -?         .   ,


  ,

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 :yes:  
 :Wink:

----------

> *mvf*, ?      -


    :     ,    ,.. .

----------


## shrilanka

> .     -   ..


   -      :Big Grin:

----------

*mvf*,    ?    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *mvf*,    ?    ?


   ? (     :Redface:  )

----------

> 


  :    (   )         .   -,   .

----------



----------


## shrilanka

> 


      ?  :Wow: 
**  ?  :Wink:

----------

,

----------


## mvf

> mvf,    ?    ?


    -  ?  "" ... .. - ?   ...

----------

,   :

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


    ..    ..  :Redface: 
( -    ,   -   !!!)

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   :


  :Wink:

----------

> ,


      , ()

----------


## mvf

> -    ,   -   !!!


    ?

----------

> ?


 ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


 ,     :yes:  

ps:  :Love:

----------

> ,     
> 
> ps:


,    :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

*mvf*, *shrilanka*,   .    -  ( ),   .      -   !

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


     ?  , ,

----------

> *mvf*, *shrilanka*,   .    -  ( ),   .      -   !


 ,      ?

----------

> ,      ?


  :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


    ,    6-       :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?  , ,


,      ...     ...  :Frown:

----------

> ,      ...     ...


    ...,

----------


## shrilanka

> ...,


 :Wow:      ,

----------

> 


 : , ,,?

----------

> ,


 ?

----------

> : , ,,?


   ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


 , :  ,   .

----------

> 


.. .. ...,   :,

----------


## shrilanka

** , ...     :Cool: 
 ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

[QUOTE=shrilanka;51979707]** , ...     :Cool: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


..     :Stick Out Tongue:   :yes: 
     -

----------

> ..     
>      -


 ,   (  !!! :Wow:   )

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   (  !!!  )


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


,    18 ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    18 ,


     ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?


    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  ,    :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


  ,    6

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    6


  6-  ?  :Wink:

----------

> 6-  ?


  6  ,

----------


## shrilanka

> 6  ,


3    ? :Wow:

----------

> 


       :      , -     ().

 :           .
    ()  
,..  ,      :Wow:

----------

> 3    ?


  :   4  2  ( - )

----------


## jul-2000

> 4  2  ( - )


  6  4,2  1,4285714285714........  :Hmm:  ? - , , .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ** 6


 




> :   4  2  ( - )


  -   -        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 6  4,2  1,4285714285714........  ? - , , .


() :  4,2    :Big Grin:  :Lupa:  :Glasses:

----------


## shrilanka

,   ..

----------

> -   -





> -   -


  -:  -  ,  - ,     ,         :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   ..


׸-      ,

----------


## shrilanka

> () :  4,2


  6  4    1,5 ..    ,     :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ׸-      ,


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
    ???

----------


## jul-2000

> () :


       . "  ,   " ()

----------

> ???


   ,        .  ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,        .  ,


        ,    ,    ...
 :      ? (   :Big Grin:  )

----------

> ,    ,    ...
>  :      ? (   )


        ?
 ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ?
>  ...


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,       ,       :Wow:

----------

> 


     - ?   ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?
>  ...


   :   - ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,       ,


     ?

----------


## shrilanka

> - ?


   ,          :Wink: 



> ,


  ,   __,    :Wink:

----------


## jul-2000

> ...


  :     ,  ,       ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> :   - ,


 :   , - ?

----------


## shrilanka

> :     ,  ,       ?


   ,   .     :yes: 
   ,   -  ...   - ,       :Wow:

----------

> 


      ,    ,   
  ...,  , ?

----------

> 


    ,

----------


## YUM

> ? (     )


    ? 
(..   -?     30 ...)

----------

> 6-  ?

----------

> 


     ,  ,..,?

----------


## jul-2000

> 


 ...  ... ,      .



> 


*shrilanka*,   , ,  ....          :Frown: ((((

----------

> ...  ... ,      .


    9     --  ( ).
-,.

----------

> :   - ,


   , ....



> ,  ,..,?


     ?

----------


## shrilanka

*jul-2000*,      :yes:   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ....


  5 ,    4 ,       :Stick Out Tongue:  (   6-    )

----------

> ?


-,       ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> 5 ,


5 ? 5 ?  ?

----------


## jul-2000

> 


    !    ?

----------


## YUM

> -,       ?


!            .   ,     ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !            .   ,     ...


,-,   , :Big Grin:

----------

>

----------

> .   ,


,..    ,    ,?

----------


## shrilanka

> .   ,     ...


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> !    ?


     ...        :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> 


 ?

----------

> 


׸  --,   ?

----------

> ?


  : ?    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ׸  --,   ?


      ,         :Wow:

----------

> ,


    ,    -

----------


## YUM

> ,


 ! !      ?   !  ,   ... , .. 4- ! 
(        :Stick Out Tongue: )
!      ?

----------


## shrilanka

> !      ?


  ?         :Stick Out Tongue:            -   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ! !      ?   !


  ,     ,      :Love:

----------


## shrilanka

, ,      :Wink:

----------

> ?                   -


   ?     ,   !

----------


## shrilanka

> ?     ,   !


  ?

----------

> ?


  ?   !  :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?   !


    ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?


 ?    ?

----------

> ?   !


!

----------

> !


? ? ?

----------


## YUM

> ?   !


 ?    ,   .  ,   .

----------


## shrilanka

> ?    ,   .  ,   .


, ?  :Big Grin:  , ,      :Love:

----------


## YUM

> , ?  , ,


 ...      ,     .
   ,    ,    ... ,  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ,    ...


      ,     :Wow:

----------

> ,


     - ?    !

----------

> ,    ,    ..


     ,  ,      ,?

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,      ,?


 ,  ,   .     "   PrinReport"   .    .    ,     . ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


   : ...  ...

----------


## shrilanka

> : ...  ...


,      ,      :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,      ,


 ,    .   =    :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    .   =


         --  ?   :Wow:

----------

> --  ?

----------


## mvf

> 


...    ?  !    ...


     ...

----------


## YUM

> --  ?


 .     ,   .- .  ,     
     ":" ..     ...

----------


## shrilanka

> .     ,   .- .  ,     
>      ":" ..     ...


 -     ????  :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


     ?  :Redface:

----------



----------


## YUM

> ?


! (      ) :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> ?


 .

----------


## shrilanka

:
** 
**    ,  
*mvf*

----------


## jul-2000

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 


(- ) ....!!!! :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

> (- ) ....


        "...", ..  -     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vladislavin

> - ?    !


    ...     :Smilie: )))

----------


## YUM

> "...", ..  -


(-  )
    17:53,   , ,   18:07
  ...  (...)    ....' :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

> 17:53,   , ,   18:07


        .     .           . 
,  ,

----------


## YUM

> .     .           . 
> ,  ,


*  . *

----------


## jul-2000

> .


 "   " ()

----------

> "   PrinReport"   .    .


 :  ,  ,    :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


 , ,      :Wow: 



> -     ????


,     



> "..."


 ,   



> ...


 ,

----------

> .


, !  ,  ,

----------


## shrilanka

> , !  ,  ,


  ,   ,           :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

13-   :Vampire:

----------


## mvf

> 


         ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


   6         :yes:

----------


## jul-2000

> 13-


     ! 
.... *        * , !

----------

> ?


:

----------

> !


׸-     13      :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> :


   ???

----------


## shrilanka

> :


     *?  :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> *?


      ,   .   .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   .   .


  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> 


    ..., ...    ...         .

----------


## shrilanka

> ..., ...    ...         .


     ?   .         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

> ...


--... ,   *YUM*, !

----------

...     ? ()

----------


## shrilanka

> ...     ? ()


?  :EEK!:

----------

?

----------


## jul-2000

> ...     ? ()


 ...        "".....   :Embarrassment:  *shrilanka*,      ?  .

----------



----------

> --... ,   *YUM*, !


 ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,      ?  .


  !!!     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,

----------


## jul-2000

> 


     ?  !
   ?

----------

> ?


,       :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?  !
>    ?


  ,          :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


 ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


, *jul-2000* ,

----------


## jul-2000

> , jul-2000 ,


   !  ,  ()      ,  ...    :Frown: 



> 


 ,       .    .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,       .    .


    -  :yes: 

 ,     ,         :Wow:

----------


## YUM

<->       ...  .
(   ,  -  "  " ,  ""  :Wow:  :Wow:    ..... ,   .. ! , ,   :Stick Out Tongue:   ....)

----------

> -


 :   ,        .

----------


## shrilanka

> :   ,        .


 :Wow:  !    !  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> <->       ...  .
> (   ,  -  "  " ,  ""    ..... ,   .. ! , ,    ....)


...          :Wow: 
   ..    :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ...         
>    ..


. !  . :Wink:

----------

> . !


    .     ,    ,

----------


## jul-2000

*mvf*    3 .  !    ?   ?  :Hmm:

----------


## shrilanka

*jul-2000*,   ,          :Wow:

----------

> *jul-2000*,   ,


   ?

----------


## shrilanka

** , .   ,          :Big Grin:

----------

> ** , .   ,


,  ?

----------


## mvf

> mvf    3 .  !    ?   ?


   .    -   ...

----------

> .    -   ...


 ,    ?

----------


## jul-2000

> .


 !



> -   ...


  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ?


 -      :Wow: 
*mvf*  :Love: ,  ..    1  -   :yes:

----------

> -     
> *mvf* ,  ..    1  -


  , ! -

----------

> -


 ,     ,   ,

----------


## shrilanka

> , ! -


 ...      ..     ,    1    ,     -,   :Big Grin:

----------

> ...      ..     ,    1    ,     -,


-,    .     .   ,  :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

> .


      .  :Frown:     -   .  "" -    .   .   -      :No-no:

----------

> .


      - ?

----------


## jul-2000

> - ?


   .   :Wink:

----------

> .


     !
  ,  , . ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> .


  ,  1       ,    ..                 :Wow:

----------

> ,  1       ,    ..


  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


              ?  :EEK!:

----------

> 


 ?

----------


## shrilanka

**,  ,    ..   .     ,     .         -   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

?  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,  ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,  ?


 "    ,
, ,   .
   - ...
 ,   ..." :Wow:  (c)
__________________

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

> "    ,
> , ,   .
>    - ...
>  ,   ..." (c)


  -  , ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?


 -  ?   ,  :Big Grin: 
  , , .  ,-  ,    .   ,   ?

----------

> ?


    , -

----------

> ?


  -:,, ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


   ,  .
       ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :yes:    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


,, ?

----------


## YUM

> ,, ?


 .   . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .


  ? 23

----------


## YUM

> ? 23


      23-  8-. .    ,   . ,  ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 23-  8-. .    ,   . ,  .


 ?  ?

----------


## YUM

> ?  ?


     .     ,  ,  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .     ,  ,  .


, :  ,.  ,     23      8  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> , :  ,.  ,     23      8


 1     ?  :Wow:

----------

> 1     ?


,

----------


## shrilanka

** ,       18-    :Cool:

----------

> ,       18-


   -   1 ?   23 ,8  ,    (  )

----------


## shrilanka

> -   1 ?


   1   ?  :Wow: 
  ,   ()     :yes:

----------

> 1   ? 
>   ,   ()


      ""

----------


## shrilanka

** ,      .        ?     ?   :Frown:

----------

> ** ,      .        ?     ?


!     !
 - :  ,    ,

----------


## shrilanka

> !     !
>  - :  ,    ,


  :Cool:

----------

>

----------


## YUM

(   )       ! , ,    , ?     ?    ,    ...    ...  ,    (,  )  .
       Vegas  .   .    . ,    ...   .      .     -,  ...
 , ,     ,  ...(, ,  -     ... ..-...! :Frown: )

----------


## shrilanka

> ...(, ,  -     ... ..-...!)


       ,     :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*, ,         .     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*, ,         .     ?


(,   " ").
  -   moviemaker'   .    .        .   ,     .  ,   .            .   ,      "" .      .    ,  ""     8    ,  ,    .    .    4       .
  ,   Magic, AdobePremiere, SonicVegas, PinacleStudio.    ,        .   Magic  Vegas  .  Pinacle    ,        .     - !      . 
 ,    ,         .     .    Panasonic   -...

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,  ..  ,       .       ?       ,       .
:      ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,  ..  ,       .       ?       ,       .
> :      ,


     mov,       avi, mpg   .  .     ,    "" ...
   ,  ,      -    ...
   ,   - .     .   / (-)          .

----------

,      ,   , ...     ...

----------


## YUM

,   :Stick Out Tongue: 
"C:\Program Files\Movie Maker\moviemk.exe"



> ,      ,   , ...     ..


     ,   .
    ..

----------


## mvf

> ,


      .

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,      , ,      :Embarrassment: 
    !!!  :Love:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,    :yes:    (    )

----------


## mvf

> mvf,


 ?

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,      (    )


 ,    ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,  .           :Wow: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ...


 ..     -    :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> ..     -


  ,      ...  .
      ,     :Wow:

----------

> 


   -  .

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,     ,     :Stick Out Tongue:    12   , , ,   .

----------


## jul-2000

> ,


 ....  .    ?

----------


## shrilanka

*jul-2000*,        :Stick Out Tongue: 
    ,        (    ),       6 ..    ...        6     :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> *jul-2000*,       
>     ,        (    ),       6 ..    ...        6


!   ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> -  .


,   ,  ,

----------

> ?


  ?

----------

> .


,    ?

----------

> ,   ,  ,


,      - .
,  ,...  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,      - .
> ,  ,...


-... .        ,       . . .

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,  ...    ?   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,  ...    ?


,   ?    ... :Wink:

----------

> . .


  ,  ,  ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ?    ...


 ?  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

...     ....    :Frown:

----------

> ?


,   ?



> ...


  ,, - ?      ,

----------

> 


c ... ,     :yes: 
 , ,         ( , ,).

----------


## YUM

> ,   ?
> 
>   ,, - ?      ,


        ., , ... "",    ...
 :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ?


  ,   ,    ,   ()  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,   ?   :Wow:   ,      :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,   ?    ,


 ?    44- .    ,      .     , ...
        2003- ( 2000,    , ).    ,  .    ,      ...
...     . - .  . ,  . , ,   .  . .  ...

----------


## shrilanka

> . .  ...


     ,      :Cool:

----------


## YUM

> ,


, ...

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*, ...
.  ,   ,     .. , ,    ,  ..   ?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

,     !!!   :Big Grin:     ,      .

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*, ...
> .  ,   ,     .. , ,    ,  ..   ?


!  ?  !   ,     ... :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

...    ...........  :Embarrassment:  
*YUM*,    ...     :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ...,    ...


  :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Wow:  ....      :Frown: 
   ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ..
>    ,

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  20     ?  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 20     ?


 ... :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  ?  :Big Grin: 
, -  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ? 
> , -


,     :Frown:

----------

> ,





> . .  ...


,  ,   -?   ,  ,      ...,,

----------


## shrilanka

** ,            :Big Grin:

----------

> ** ,


     ?   ,   ,   .-  ?

----------


## YUM

> ?   ,   ,   .-  ?


,  ... ,   ,       . :Frown:  , ,      ,  , .        , .
 ..   !       ?     ,  -     . ..  , ,      ...,  ... :Wink:

----------

> ..  , ,      ...,  ...


,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


  :yes:   :Wink:

----------

> 


     ,    ?

----------


## YUM

> 


( - ,  )
   ,  :        "" ?  ,   :   ......  .    :Wow:

----------

> ,   :   ......  .


  -

----------


## shrilanka

> ( - ,  )
>    ,  :        "" ?  ,   :   ......  .


   -  ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -  ,


,  ? -.,         .,

----------


## shrilanka

** ,        ,   ?   :Wink:

----------

> ** ,        ,   ?


         ,  -?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  -?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


,    -,

----------


## Ego

,       ))))
*  2  ,    *))

----------

> ,       ))))
> *  2  ,    *))


,    ?

----------


## Ego

)))      )          ?))

----------


## YUM

> )))      )          ?))


.   ? 
: .
1.  .
2. 
3.  
4.    ()
5.    ()
6. 
7. 
8   ... :Stick Out Tongue: 
.     .       .    .

----------


## shrilanka

> ?))


  1812    -       :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 1812    -


!     812 ..!

----------

> 1812    -


     ? ,  ,  ,

----------

> ?)


       :    ( 5   )

----------


## Ego

*YUM*, 



> 8   ..


    ,          :Stick Out Tongue: 

*shrilanka*, 
       ?   :Wow:

----------


## Ego

** , 
    ?))))

----------


## Ego

*  ,    *




> -:
> 
>     25 .
>      100 .
>  ,      500 .
> 
>      750 .
>       1000 .
>         1250 .
> ...

----------

> ?


 , .
   ,    (  )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> *  ,    *


, :

----------


## shrilanka

> ** , 
>     ?))))


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

** , 
  ? **   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> , :


  ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?))))
> __________________


   ?        ?

----------


## Ego

> , :


     -   ()   :Stick Out Tongue: 

*shrilanka*, 
...       ?)))

----------


## Ego

** , 
,   ,  ,  ,  ,         :Wink:

----------

> ? **


, -

----------


## shrilanka

*Ego*,    ?   ?  ,    , ,         :yes:

----------

> ?


 ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ** , 
>   ? **


..  ...        :yes:

----------

> ?


   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


.....  ..
-  ?
-  .
-   ?
-  . 

 ,   :Razz:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


 ...        :yes:

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*, 
> 
>     ,


- ,   .       .



> *shrilanka*, 
>        ?


   (,      )
   ?        ? 
    ...   ....  ...      ...

----------

> ** , 
> ,   ,  ,  ,  ,


-, ,?

----------


## shrilanka

> ...   ...


  ?  :Hmm:

----------

,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ?


...   ?  :Wink:            ,     :   ,  - ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...   ?


  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> - ...


  ?  :Wink:

----------

> (,      )


  !



> ?       ?


,,!

----------

> ,     :   ,  - ..


,

----------

> 


   ?

----------


## YUM

> ,


( )      ?! (  )     ,  , ..  ... :No-no:

----------

> ( )      ?! (  )     ,  , ..  ...


   ?       , ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Wink:

----------

> ( )      ?!


       :   , -  :yes: 
    "  "      ?

----------

> 


   ...    (       , 5 )

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,        -    :yes:

----------

> *YUM*,        -


 ,,

----------

> 


 -, -,   -

----------


## shrilanka

> -, -,   -


  -   :yes:

----------

> -


    -  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> -  ?


     ,          :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


 - , -

----------


## shrilanka

> - , -


        ?    ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?    ?


  ,  : ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  : ?


 ?  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ?       , ?


? ?  ?     ! :Wink:  ,     .   ,  .     -,   ....  .   .    ,     ....    ...

----------

> ?


   ?     ,   ?

----------

> .    .


    ,  -

----------

> ? ?  ?     ! ,     .   ,  .     -,   ..


  ?    ?  ,

----------


## YUM

> ,  -


!  ,    ,   .     .  . ,   ,       .  ,  .  !

----------


## YUM

> ?    ?  ,


(    )  _"    "_ ? 
 -.            ,    ... ,      .  .  ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?     ,   ?


     -   :yes: 
       -   :No-no:

----------

> ,   ,       .  ,  .  !


  ?     ,?


> 


  ,    .  , ,

----------

> -  
>        -


   , , :yes: 
 ,  , ,      .,  :Redface:

----------

> .  ..


, ,

----------

,       ?  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,       ?  ?


..          :Wink:

----------

> ..


    ,   ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ,


:
        !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> :
>         !


   ,     ?

----------


## shrilanka

** , -?  ?    .         :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ..


" "  . :Wow: 
,   ... .
!    , ? 
 ?

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,      :Cool:

----------

> ** , -?  ?    .


? ? ? :Wow:

----------

> "


  ?   , ?

----------


## shrilanka

** , ,    ( -   :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------

> ** , ,    ( -   )


  (),  .
   -  - :-

----------

> !    , ?


   , -?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> , -?


      ,    . .    ,  !      ,        .   , ..  -    ...   ,  ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,    ?   :Wow:

----------

> YUM,    ?


,    ,

----------

> , ..  -    .


     ,  .        :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  .


     ,      (    ),  ,      :Wow:

----------

> ,      (    ),  ,


  ,  ,   , ,

----------


## shrilanka

** ,        :yes: 
 :Wink:

----------

> ,


  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


    ,  ,    :Wink:

----------

> ,  ,


       ?      (   ).
   ,   ,  ,      ( ).
   ,  ,..   3  ,  3    , .
 ,  -  ,  !
-.... ,        4 , ,       , ,     ,    .

----------


## shrilanka

** ,       ??   :Wow:

----------

> 


  :"  "

----------


## shrilanka

** ,  ,  ...  ...  50  ...    ..          :Frown: 
      ,       :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ** ,  ,  ...  ...  50  ...    ..         
>       ,


     (  ,           ...)

----------

> ** ,  ,  ...  ...  50  ...    ..


   , ? :Big Grin:

----------

> (  ,           ...)


    ,

----------


## shrilanka

> (  ,           ...)


  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 


! "" .   ,   ...
 ...

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*, ..        ????   :Wow:

----------

> ! "" .   ,   ...
>  ...


   ?

----------


## YUM

"  .   " ()
 :Big Grin:

----------

> .   " ()


, ,,.
    - ?
  ,,  ,  .
   8     !

----------


## YUM

> , ,,.
>     - ?
>   ,,  ,  .
>    8     !


   .   .     (    ),        .
 -     " " :Frown:

----------

> .     (    ),        .
>  -     " "
> __________________


   ,     .     . ,,.

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     .     . ,,.


,    :yes:

----------

> ,


??

----------


## YUM

> ??


. .     ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

,     )))

----------

> . .


,    - .

----------


## shrilanka

,   , 
  .............

----------

> ,   , 
>   .............


     ,      . -    (  ).   - .
    ,,

----------

I`l be back

----------


## shrilanka

> I`l be back


    :         ,   3  ,         ,         
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Octopus

,      l  ...

----------


## YUM

> :         ,   3  ,         ,


..   !
׸ ,  !!!! 
"  ..      "      ,  ?    - ""    ""?  
   " "     :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      l  ...


    ..       :Redface:

----------


## Octopus

,   .  , **... Errare humanum est

----------


## shrilanka

> ..   !
> ׸ ,  !!!! 
> "  ..      "      ,  ?    - ""    ""?  
>    " "


  ʸ  , ?
   ,    ,       :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ..   ,  ,    -

----------


## YUM

> ʸ  , ?
>    ,    ,


,    ""    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ""


, ,   :yes: 
  ʸ  ʸ  ,   :Wow:  :Redface:

----------

> I`l be back





> Errare humanum est


 ?  ,?
   ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ?  ,?
>    ,


.... ?  :Wow: 
 !!! (  ?  :Wink:  )

----------

> .... ? 
>  !!! (  ?  )


, ,     : , 2

----------


## shrilanka

...      ???        ?????

----------

> ...      ???        ?????


-,,,....  ,   ,,

----------


## shrilanka

?????????????   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

> ?????????????


-,  -,.
    ,   :Love:

----------


## shrilanka

...    -2    ,     ,     ...   ....    ,            .        :Cool:

----------

> ...    -2    ,     ,     ...   ....    ,            .


  :       ,    ,  ,  ,   .   ,     ,    .

----------


## shrilanka

,     ..      ....    :Embarrassment:       .........

----------

> .........


 ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


 (    :Redface: )..    :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

-            :Wink:

----------

> )..


      ,.   ,    .
      3-   ,  ,     , .

----------


## Octopus

> ,


Errare humanum est -

----------


## shrilanka

> ,.   ,    .
>       3-   ,  ,     , .


.. ...       ,  "" . :Big Grin: 
ps:  -   :Wink:

----------

...

*-    *

----------


## shrilanka

> ...
> 
> *-    *


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> ...
> 
> *-    *


  , : ,  .   ?
,! :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> , : ,  .   ?
> ,!


   ?))  ,   ...      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?))  ,   ...


 -?    , ?

----------


## Ego

**
    ....       ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> **
>     ....       ?


   ,,,

----------


## Ego

....     ...        :Wink:

----------

> ?????????????


+1.        !

----------

> ....     ...


        ?

----------

> +1.        !


, ,    :yes:

----------


## Octopus

.   ,   , -...

----------


## Ego

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> .   ,   , -...


  :Cool:

----------

> .   ,   , -...


 -,..       .
     ,,.

----------


## Octopus

blue-tooth, .

----------

> 


   ,    ?

----------

> 


,,  :Big Grin:

----------


## Octopus

> ,,


 ,  . Blue -     :Smilie:

----------

> ,  . Blue -


, ,       ,

----------


## Octopus

,      ?     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ego

> ,    ?


"   !"  ()   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

> ,      ?


  ,       )))

----------


## Octopus

*Ego*,   ,          :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Ego

*Octopus*,   ))
     ?) 
      ,     -?)))

----------

> *Octopus*,   ))
>      ?) 
>       ,     -?)))


 ,  ,  -  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?


  ,        ?

----------


## Octopus

> ,        ?


    ,   - ,   . !

----------

> ,        ?


  ,   ,   , 2  1

----------


## Octopus

> ,   ,   , 2  1


  (  )  ,  ,    -    ,     . *Ego*,   ?

----------

> (  )  ,  ,    -    ,     . *Ego*,   ?


: , .       ?

----------


## Octopus

> : , .       ?


  - ,  .

----------

> - ,  .


?

----------


## Octopus

> ?

----------


## shrilanka

> [     ?) 
>       ,     -?)))


,    -       :yes: 
*  -*

----------

> ,    -      
> *  -*


    , , ? :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ?





> "   !" ()


    ,  .
     ,               :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> , , ?


  :yes:    -    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


 -,,   ,   



> 


   ?!

----------

> 


     ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


  ,   -   :Wink:

----------

> ,   -


,      ,   ,

----------


## Ego

> (  )  ,  ,    -    ,     . Ego,   ?


!        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !


    ,     :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,    -      
> *  -*


   ,     :   !

----------

> ,     :   !


   ,     -?

----------


## Ego

> ,


...           ?   :Cool:

----------

> ...           ?


 , ?  , ?

----------


## YUM

> ,     -?


 -  .  " " . ..   .      .     .      .
   "  ".    .   . 
(    ......   -  .)

----------

> .


 ? ,    !

----------


## Ego

> , ?  , ?


,       :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,


   -  ?

----------


## Ego

> - ?


** ...      "" ? .....

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     -?


     .         :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ** ...      "" ? .....


,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


  :Redface:

----------


## Ego

> ,


 ,   -   ,   -    ?   :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   -   ,   -    ?


  :yes:

----------


## Ego

> 


** ))))

----------


## Ego

> 


?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


... ...    ,       :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

:Wow:  !!!       ?????   ,   ?

----------


## YUM

> !!!       ?????   ,   ?


   .., ...

----------

*shrilanka*, http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=1909

----------

:    -  .  .    ,     ...  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> :    -  .  .    ,     ...


 -!   :yes:

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :yes:

----------

"   !" ()

----------

,        :Cool:

----------

?      .

----------

-     .

----------


## shrilanka

> -     .


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.     .     .

----------


## shrilanka

> .     .     .


     ?  :Wow:

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


   ..      ,   ..    ,   ,       17-00   :Razz:

----------

,   - .    .

----------


## shrilanka

...    ((((( ....
        ,    ..        :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

)))

----------

> .


    -

----------


## shrilanka

**    41       :Big Grin: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:yes:

----------


## Ego

> 


*shrilanka*,           :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,


    ?  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

:Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

*Ego*, ..  ..     :Wow:

----------

> 


      ?

----------


## Ego

,   *  *   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

> ?


,       :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


   ,     ..   ,       :Wow: 
   ,  ..

----------


## Ego

> ,  ..


  ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,

----------


## Ego

,           ))

----------


## shrilanka

> ,           ))


    ,     ?  :Wow:

----------



----------


## shrilanka

> 


 ...       :Wow:

----------

:  ,

----------


## shrilanka

:yes:   :Cool:

----------


## Ego

> :  ,





> 


   ?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Wink:

----------

> 


          2010 .-    ,   EGO  ?

----------


## mvf

> 


   -   *shrilanka*.

----------


## YUM

> -   *shrilanka*.


-!      !      " "    ! 
(    ), .... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> -   shrilanka.


      ?)

----------


## shrilanka

> -!      !      " "    ! 
> (    ), ....


     ..       :yes:        ,  .     ,  3       (     )   (   -    ,    ).          8   :Big Grin:       ,     ..          .

----------


## shrilanka

> ?)


?  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*, 
! *  *   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*, 
> ! *  *


   ...   ...  :Frown:

----------

> ...   ...


    -?

----------


## Ego

> -?


  -   -  )))

----------

> -   -  )))


,   -

----------


## Ego

> ,   -


  ,   -  - ,      
 :Wink:

----------

> ,   -  - ,


        ,   ,

----------


## YUM

> ,   ,


 ? - ! , ,   .  ... ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

..          :Wow:

----------


## Ego

> ,   ,


....    ...   ,   ...




> ? - ! , ,   .  ... ...


?      ? 
 :Wow:

----------


## Ego

> ..


,    ?   :Cool:

----------


## YUM

> ...
> ?      ?


 ,  .   . ( , ,    ?)

----------

> ....


 ,

----------

> ( , ,    ?)


,

----------


## Ego

> ,





> 


...      ....

----------


## shrilanka

> ...      ....


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


 ,    .

----------

> ,    .


    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


    .      -     .        :Wink:

----------

> 


,  ,     .   :Stick Out Tongue:   .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> .      -     .


  ,       -     ?  :Hmm:

----------


## YUM

> ,       -     ?


  ... :yes:

----------

> ,  ,     .  .


,

----------


## Ego

> ...


 ?   :Wow:

----------

> ?

----------

> 


    - ,     :Wow:

----------

> - ,

----------

-  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> -  ?


 - !
  ( ?)        .! 
    ,  ... :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> - !
>   ( ?)        .!


 ,     :Wow:

----------

> ,  .


 - ,    ?

----------


## YUM

> - ,    ?


 ,         .     .

----------


## _

> ,


http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=7068
 , , ?

----------

13,-  ?!    ?

----------


## _

> ?


 :
1)      , 13-,        13 .   :Wow: 
2)           TV       DVD-       :Big Grin: 
3)               ,    .  :1:

----------

,    :Wow:

----------


## _

:
4)           .1-3 ,      ,        13 .    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> :
> 4)           .1-3 ,      ,        13 .


     ,,

----------


## YUM

> ,,


 ,    .        ...
,   ,  .    ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> ...


+1.       ...

----------

> +1.       ...


,   ,    "" .
    13   :Stick Out Tongue: 
   :" ,   "

----------

> +1.       ...


        ""...
 ? ...

----------


## _

> ...


   - , 13- ... - ...  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> ""...


   ...   -  *YUM*...



> - ...


!   -  ...

----------

.

----------


## Ego

> .


  ?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=7068
>  , , ?


 :yes:

----------

> ?


,    .

----------

?

----------

> ?

----------



----------


## shrilanka

> ...   -  *YUM*...
> 
> !   -  ...


,    ????  :Wow:

----------

> 


   .

----------


## Ego

> ,


  ,     **  :Smilie: 




> 


,     :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     **


   ,       :Wink:

----------

>

----------


## _

> ,


,     , , ,   ...  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     , , ,   ...


   ...  !!!!!  :Wow:

----------


## _

> 


   ...  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> ...


... ...    ...   "".

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ... ...    ...   "".


   ?! **

----------


## Ego

> ,


)  -  ,         :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ,     , , ,


  :Cool:

----------


## mvf

> ?


. . , , ...

----------


## _

> ?! **


   - -.    .   , ,     ... :Wow:    ... :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> . . , , ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


     ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> ?


 *mvf*,    -    .   .         .     - -  -      .   ,   - ? !    -      ... :yes:

----------


## Ego

> -


   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> ?


   ?  :Wow:  *   -  ...  ?*

----------


## shrilanka

> ?  *   -  ...  ?*


  :yes:    ,     13-...       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

> ,     13-...


,                :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


       ,        ,          :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,


...           ...  :War:       ***TV

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*, 
  ?   :Wow: 




> ***TV


  -  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> -  ?


  :yes:

----------

> -

----------


## jul-2000

> 


   .     .

----------


## _

> 


   -   ...  :Wow:  ,    -  ""?

----------

> .

----------

> -  ""?


  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


    ,     ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

.  , 13-,   ,      :
- ,  - !   ,    ?
- ,   , -  ...   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

*_*,   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## _

> 


   "" ...     "", ""  .

----------


## jul-2000

> -   ...


,   5  .    ,      ,  .

----------


## Ego

,  )        ?)))

----------


## jul-2000

> ?)))


 , .

----------


## shrilanka

> ?)))


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


  :No-no:      .

----------


## shrilanka

> .


    -    ??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> ,   5  .    ,      ,  .


 ,    .    ""          ...  :yes:

----------


## _

> -    ??


 ...       ...  :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

",  " () 




> 





>

----------


## _

*jul-2000*,   ,       ?

----------


## jul-2000

> ?


*_*,   -  .   :Wink:

----------


## _

, *jul-2000*  . .        ?     ?    :Cool:

----------


## jul-2000

*_*,     ?

----------


## _

, *jul-2000*  .   .     ?

----------


## Ego

> ?


     -       ,      ()   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> , *jul-2000*  . .        ?     ?


  , -   :Big Grin:      ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

> .


 *_*,    ?   ?



> 


 ,  . *shrilanka*,   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  . *shrilanka*,


,   ...   , ..     :Wink:

----------


## _

> *_*,    ?


      -   ,  ,   ....  :Wow:      .   .

----------


## mvf

> .   .


...        ...  ...



> ..


  ...   ... _(')_

----------


## _

:
http://www.rus-otvet.ru/index.php?newsid=352
  :
http://www.delyagin.ru/citation/2513.html

----------


## jul-2000

> .   .


. ,  .

----------


## _

> . ,  .


http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=489

----------

> ...   .


   -  ,  -   ('')

----------


## shrilanka

> ...        ...  ...


  ,         :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> -  ,  -   ('')


  :Asthanos:

----------

> ,

----------

> , ..


,

----------


## jul-2000

> 


  ?    ,    ?

----------

> -


 ?

----------

> ?    ,    ?


    (),   ,   ,,

----------

,   .   :yes:

----------

> ?

----------

> 


     ?

----------


## Ego

> ,


  :Wow:

----------

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## Ego

:Cool:

----------

> ?

----------

> 





> 


 -,   .   :Big Grin:

----------

?

----------

> ?


   .   :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ...  .





> ?


   ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


 :No-no:    .     .
,   " "    , "  ,   "     ...   :EEK!: 
   .  :Mad:

----------


## Ego

*  ,   * ))))
"( ) ,  !   !   !" () "   "
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?

----------

> 


      ?

----------

> ?

----------

,  ..   ,

----------

> 


,, ,    (  ,), - -   ,      ?
    , .

----------

> 


     ,  ? ,

----------


## Ego

-  ?   :Wow:

----------

> -  ?


     ?
      ?

----------


## _

> .     .


**, ,     ...        ...  :yes:

----------


## Ego

> -  ?


  ?        :Embarrassment:

----------

> **, ,     ...        ...

----------

> ?


,,

----------

> 


     ?

----------


## shrilanka

> -  ?


  :Wow:          ??

----------

> ??

----------


## _

> ...





> ,  ? ,


()   ...  :Redface:        ...  :Redface:

----------

> 


 ,   .   :Smilie:

----------

> .


  ,,

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  ,     -.   ,  *Ego*  :Wink:

----------

> ,     -.   ,  *Ego*


,  -.
 ,? - ?    ?

----------


## Ego

> ,,


! !  !   :Wow: 




> ?


,      ...            :Wink: 




> ??


  ,         ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

> ?


    -  ,   *  *  :Smilie:

----------

> -  ,


   ,     ?

----------

> ! !  !


 .     ?

----------

> , ,     ...        ...


       .        . .  :EEK!: 
ps:    " "    .   :Frown: 
     .  :Frown:

----------


## Ego

> ,     ?


  :Embarrassment: 




> .     ?


  :Cool: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -


??  ....  


> ?


   ...

----------

> 


 



> . .

----------


## Ego

> ...


,    ,          :yes:

----------

> 


,         ,

----------


## Ego

> 


 ,         *  *  :Hmm:

----------


## Ego

> ,         ,


,  ,        :Cool:

----------

> ,    ,


???? :EEK!:

----------

> ,  ,


 ,   ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,         *  *


?         :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


     , ,  ,

----------


## _

> ,    ...


( ) --...  ... ...  :Hmm:

----------

> .


 ?

----------


## Ego

> ????


,       "  - -  -"    ?)))




> ,   ,


,        :Stick Out Tongue: 




> , ,  ,


 ,         :Wow: 




> ?


.....     ,    !   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> ?


     ,  "" ...  :Hmm:   "" -  (,      ),   -   ( )... ...

----------

> ,  "" ..


  ,   :      .
    ,

----------

> ,


  ??

----------


## Ego

> ??


 )         :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


     ?     -         :Wow:

----------


## Ego

> ?     -


 ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?


,?
     ,  ,    ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## _

. -  ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*_*, ?   :Wow:     - ,       5      :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

http://forum.klerk.ru/announcement.php?f=16  :Embarrassment: 
     ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> . -  ...


   - -!



> ,     ...


 :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> http://forum.klerk.ru/announcement.php?f=16 
>      ...


     -1 ..   ?  :Wow:

----------

;
    - ,   ,      :Razz:  :Abuse:

----------


## mvf

> 


  : _...  ._  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

... :Hmm: 
 ...  ....     ,  ,

----------


## mvf

> 


...     ...   "-,  -...".

----------


## jul-2000

.... -  .        .      ?

----------

,     :Cool:

----------


## mvf

> ?


    - *shrilanka*.



> ,


  .   -... --!!!

----------


## shrilanka

> - *shrilanka*.


     ..      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .   -... --!!!


,   ...
  ,

----------


## mvf

> 


     ?



> ,   ...


  - ...

----------


## jul-2000

> ,


 ,  ,  ? -     :Wink: 



> ?


*mvf*,  , .  -  .

----------


## shrilanka

> ?





> *mvf*,  , .  -  .


  :Wink:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


*shrilanka*,   ! !  !!!   ,         !

----------

> -


  , ,  , ,  .  .

----------


## mvf

> 


 , , ,   ...  ?



> !!!   ,         !


*  -    -?*

----------


## sema

> *  -    -?*


)

----------


## jul-2000

> *  -    -?*


   .   , , ,   !

----------


## YUM

> )


 ...!!!!
     ? 
   ?
  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *  -    -?*


 ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

> ?


 *YUM*,     , 13-,   , ,  1- .      .

----------


## _

> .

----------

> ,       "  - -  -"    ?)))


,

----------

> .


, ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

> ,


   ,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


   ,      .
   :      ,       :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

** ,    ,       :Cool:

----------


## mvf

> ,


 ?

----------

,

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


..      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> 


...      - ...       ** ...   ...



> 


  ""   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ""   ?


 ,    :Big Grin:

----------

> ** ,    ,


 :  , .
""    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> :  , .
> ""    ?


 -  ,        -      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> ,


 .     ...

----------


## shrilanka

> .     ...


  ,,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> ,,


  :Embarrassment:  



> ""    ?


   ...    ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ...    ...


  :Big Grin:    ( -    "  "  :Redface: )

----------


## mvf

> 


    ? ( -   / )

----------


## shrilanka

> ? ( -   / )


  ?  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> ?


...        ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ...        ...


  :Wow:

----------

> -  ,        -


     -    ,

----------

> ...


    :,,...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> :,,...


  ..        ...        :Wow:

----------

> ..        ...


  ,  :,,,,,...
   ?

----------


## shrilanka

,   ..      :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  :,,,,,...


          -  ?  :Redface:

----------

> ,   ..


 ,  !
 ,,,   ,

----------

> -  ?


    ,  ,

----------


## shrilanka

** ,  , ,       ??  :Wink:

----------

> ** ,  , ,       ??


      2-  , -     :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

? ?  ?   :Wow:

----------

> ? ?  ?


   :

----------


## shrilanka

> :


...   .
     ..      ,      -       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...   .
>      ..      ,      -


-,  :       (   ).     ?

----------


## shrilanka

> -,  :       (   ).     ?


  :Wow:

----------

> 


    ,    , , (   ?)

----------


## shrilanka

-     ?
-   
 :Wow:

----------

> 


 ?

----------


## shrilanka

,  .. ..     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  .. ..


    , :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


 ?????    ,   :Wow:

----------

> ?????    ,


  ,  :  ,

----------


## shrilanka

.. ..

----------

> .. ..


,,

----------



----------


## payne

,

----------


## Ego

> ,


...   ,    ...   :Wow:

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## Ego

0 ?    ?  ?   :Wink:

----------


## payne

,        :Stick Out Tongue:       ...      :Wink:

----------


## Ego

,       :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Cool:

----------

?

----------


## payne

:Wink:

----------


## Ego

,      :Cool:

----------


## payne

:Smilie:   :Wink:

----------

....

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## Ego

> 


 



> 


,  



> 





> ...


, ?   :Cool:

----------

> , ?


   ...

-      - ;
-   -  ;
-

----------


## payne

-       ...   ,      
  ...     :Smilie:   :Wink:  -       :Cool:

----------


## Ego

)) 
  ?  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ego

*payne*,     ,      :Smilie:

----------

,

----------


## Ego

,   ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## payne

,     :Smilie:

----------

, - -  ;

----------


## mvf

> ,


 **  ()?

----------


## payne

...    ...     :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

> 


!   :Wow: 

   ""!!!!! ))))  "",          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

-

----------


## Ego

...      ?  :Hmm:

----------

?

----------


## payne

:Smilie: ))

----------


## Ego

:Embarrassment:

----------


## payne

:Smilie: )))

----------

,   ?!

----------


## payne

- ...    :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

, ?   :Wow:

----------


## payne



----------


## shrilanka

..               :Wow: 

:    ,     ...

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*, ,          ? *  *   :Cool:

----------


## mvf

> ?


 pls ...   ... (?)   ...  ...

----------


## YUM

> .., - -  ;
> ..


 ,  !     ? :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

> pls ...   ... (?)   ...  ...


      ...         :Cool: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,  *  *


    ?  :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  :Wow:  **

----------


## Ego

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> 


 -  ,        :Cool:

----------


## _

...    ,          ()...  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ()...


       ?   ,  -..

,        :yes:

----------

-   ?

----------


## Ego

> -   ?


    !!!   :Wow:

----------

>

----------

> ..


 ?...  ?

----------


## sema

?  :Big Grin: 

    ?  ,            ?      ....*payne*,     ...     ))))

----------


## Ego

*sema*,     .....   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> -   ?


 ..   -    :yes:

----------


## sema

> sema,     .....


  )))          )))

----------


## shrilanka

> ? 
> 
>     ?  ,            ?      ....*payne*,     ...     ))))


..    , ..    -   ,    .   *Ego*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> )))         )))


,    :yes: 
 :Cool:

----------

> Ego


   ,,,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


-  - ,  ..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,,,


   ?         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

> ..    , ..    -   ,    .   *Ego*


  ...     ...
          ...    ?

----------


## Ego

> -  - ,  ..


   !   :Wow: 




> ...    ?


 ,   **   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> !  
> 
> 
>  **


   ?  :Wink:

----------

> ?


     ..-

----------


## mvf

> ?


    -  *shrilanka*  ...    -   ...

----------


## sema

> -  *shrilanka*  ...    -   ...


       ))))

----------

> -  *shrilanka*  ...    -   ...


,     .     .   ,

----------


## Ego

> ?


    ?   :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> -  *shrilanka*  ...    -   ...


 :Wow:       ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     .     .   ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ))))


   ?    ,   :Big Grin:

----------

> 


     :     ...    ,

----------


## mvf

> 


   "" ?



> ,


  ?

----------


## jul-2000

> ?


 - ,       .  .       .

----------

> - ,       .  .       .


     .....  ,

----------


## sema

.      ...      ))     .

----------


## jul-2000

> .....  ,


"  " ()   :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

> "  " ()


   ..  ..

----------

> "  " ()


,   (),  ?   ,       ?

----------


## sema

> ,   (),  ?   ,       ?


     ,   )

----------


## _

> ,   )


       ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   )


     , , ...     :yes:

----------

> ...


 - ?

----------


## _

> - ?


 -     ,   ...  :yes:

----------

> -     ,   ...


..    ?

----------


## mvf

> ,   ...


*shrilanka*,      .

----------

> 


 ,

----------


## _

> *shrilanka*,      .


      -    ...  , . ....  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,


 ...    ,    ,     ...  :Frown:

----------


## jul-2000

> ...


  , -, , .  -     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

?

----------


## _

> , -, , .  -

----------

> ,

----------

,

----------

> ,


 ?

----------

:yes:

----------

-  ,

----------


## mvf

> -


   ?   !      ?   ?  ?    ....

----------


## sema

...  ... ...

----------


## _

> -  ,


      - ,    - ,  -     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> -     ,   ...


  :yes: 
    -..   ,    -  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,      .


  ?  :Wink:    ..   ... ..    :Big Grin:

----------

> ..


   :  , ,  -

----------


## shrilanka

*sema*,          :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Wow:     , ,       :Cool:

----------

> ?   !      ?   ?  ?    ....


  - -

----------


## mvf

> 


 !    ... ...  ...

----------

> *sema*,         
>     , ,


--       ...- ( ) ?

----------


## _

> ?    ..   ... ..


     -      ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> !    ... ...  ...


 ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


     -:         . !

----------

:Cool:

----------

> 


..       ...,

----------

?

----------


## mvf

> ?


 ...

----------


## jul-2000

> 


  ,  ?

----------


## jul-2000

> ...


 ?

----------

> ?


-  ?     ,  ,

----------

> ,  ?


,        -,         ()

----------


## shrilanka

!! 
  ( ??) 150 .   :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> ?


                   ?

----------

> !! 
>   ( ??) 150 .


  ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


   "" ?

----------

> ?


      ! :yes:

----------


## _

> !


    !           ,        ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> "" ?


- ? - _        ,     .     ,  ,     ,  ,  - ._

    -     .

----------


## _

> - ? - _        ,     .     ,  ,     ,  ,  - ._


?      - , , -  ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

> , -  ...


 *mvf*    .

----------

> *mvf*    .


   ?

----------


## jul-2000

> 


  ,    *mvf*?

----------

> ,    *mvf*?


      ,  --    ?
       .  ,

----------


## _

> ,    *mvf*?


  ?

----------


## shrilanka

*_*,    ,      ...   :Frown:   :Wow:   :Cool:

----------


## _

> *_*,    ,      ...


 !     !  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> !     !


?
           .
,   " "... :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?
>            .
> ,   " "...


  -?      -  .         :Big Grin:

----------


## _

*YUM*,   , ,          ?

----------

-   ...

----------


## _

> -?      -  .


 , .     .   ?

----------


## mvf

> 


        !



> 


  ... ?

----------

> 


      ,    .   ?

----------


## Ego

> ?


    -   )        :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> !


  , ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -   )


     ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


  ,   -  7- .

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


 ..  ,  ???  :Wow:

----------



----------

> ,  ???


  ,      ?    ,     -   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      ?    ,     -   ?


    ,        :Wow:

----------


## sema

..   ...             ...
      ...   ..

----------


## _

*sema*,       : #4492

----------


## sema

... 
   .

----------


## mvf

> .


 ?   *shrilanka*  (4489)...  ...

----------

> ?


, ,       :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ... 
>    .


!...

----------


## _

?

----------


## shrilanka

..    -     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ..    -


 ...

----------


## _

*YUM*,  ,  ,      ""  ...   :Smilie:

----------


## jul-2000

> ""  ...


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ""


   ...

  ""

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,  ,  ,      ""  ...


      .
 :   .    ,     -  .
    . :Wink:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


  - .     1     ?

----------


## _

?

----------


## sema

> ?   shrilanka  (4489)...  ...


 ...   ...      -- )))

----------


## _

*sem*,    ,      , -          ?

----------

[QUOTE=sema;52042062]      ... 
   .[/QUOTE

,, ... ,

----------


## YUM

> ?


...  " ",    .
  ..      ...
 ...
    ... :Wow:

----------


## _

, , ,    ...
    ...  ... 
----... ----... (  ) 
 :Smilie:

----------

> ...  " ",    .
>   ..      ...
>  ...
>     ...


..   - ,  ?
 ,,,   ,  ?   .
    ,

----------


## _

> ,,,   ,  ?   .


** ,           ?  ?...  :Frown:

----------

> ** ,           ?  ?...


    -

----------


## _

> -


   ,      ... :Big Grin:

----------

> ,      ...


,  ,  :   , -

----------


## _

> ,  ,  :   , -


 -     ,        ?

----------

> -     ,        ?


...-    :   .

----------


## _

> ...-    :   .


    ,  ...  :Big Grin:    -   ?      ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  ...


      "" ,  : -

----------


## shrilanka

> "" ,  : -


-..        :Wink:

----------

> -..


,    -    .

----------


## _

> "" ,  : -


 ,     ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,     ?


 ,    ,  ,

----------


## _

> ,    ,  ,


** ,   .     . .  -  ...  :Big Grin:       . (,  ,     ,   ,     )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> (,  ,     ,   ,     )


        ?  -,
 -,-,  ,  ,   :yes:

----------


## _

> -,-,  ,  ,


      , ,       ?  :Big Grin:  ...  ...   :Big Grin:

----------

> , ,       ?


-   ,    --

----------


## _

** ,       - ?

----------

> - ?


   ""?   ,    - 
     (  ) -    : ,  , -        ,   ""    .

----------


## YUM

> ""?   ,    - 
>      (  ) -    : ,  , -        ,   ""    .


(- )  ! ! :Wink:

----------

> !


,        :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,


" .!" -     ,  . :yes:

----------

> " .!" -     ,  .

----------


## YUM

> 


  ,    ,  - ,   .   ,     .

----------


## shrilanka

> (  ) -    :..........., -        ,   ""    .


     ??           :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,  ,  :   , -


   ""?

----------


## _

.   .    -    .  :Dezl:   ? ,       -      , , ,     .  :EEK!:  ,    ?  :Loved in:

----------


## shrilanka

> .   .    -    .


 :Silly:   ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> ,


(     ) 
-     !  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> (     ) 
> -     !


  :Redface: 
       ,   -  3   3   :Cool:

----------


## _

-...    ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ??


 ?  :EEK!: 




> .   .    -    .   ? ,       -      , , ,     .  ,    ?


  .  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,    ,  - ,   .   ,     .


 :  -

----------

> ??


       ( ),      (  )  .,  ,

----------

> ""?

----------

> .   .    -    .   ? ,       -      , , ,     .  ,    ?


        ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ( ),      (  )  .,  ,


    ,  -  :Stick Out Tongue: 
            "- ",        :Redface: 
 ,    , ..      .

----------

> 


             ,

----------


## _

> 


 !        ,    .         ,      ,    -      ,       .  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    , ..      .
> __________________


       ,    ,    ( -  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## _

,    .   ,    ,   ,      ...   :Big Grin:  (     )

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    .   ,    ,   ,      ...   (   )


   - ..         :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

.     .

----------


## shrilanka

> .     .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> - ..


    . ,  .       ,  .

----------


## shrilanka

> . ,  .       ,  .


 ,     :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

*_*,  *sema* -     :Smilie:

----------


## _

> .  .


,      ,    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      ,    !


 


> .

----------


## YUM

> . ,  .       ,  .


:  -... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> *_*,  *sema* -


**   ,   ,      (   -,         ,     ).      damage,  -. 
** 
       FM,           "...  ..."           .   ,       ,         .   ,             FM.    ,            . 
** 
   -    ,  1-6 damage 2        . ,       ,    .       .  damage        .      !      ,      .  damage  -  1-1296 +        . 
** 
** 
   -  ,    
  -   ,  --   
  -       
* 4-  * 
(       *sem*)  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

P.S. ** 
*        .*

----------


## YUM

> **   ...


        .    ,   ""
              ..
   -          20 . ,    ,          ..

----------


## sema

))

----------


## shrilanka

> ))


     ,         :yes:        4-5   :Wow:

----------


## sema

1  1000 
7  7000 ...
...     ...   ..    ...    ..

----------

> 1  1000 
> 7  7000 ...


   ,   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ?


    ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


,          :yes:

----------


## _

...   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ...


 .  - . ,    . :Smilie: 
.  -  , . -.   .
, . , ...
 -. .   . 
  ,  .
 ,      .
   .   ?    .    -  "" ....
 .   ( ,    )

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,       ,    ,          ,       :Cool:

----------

> )


      !

----------


## _

-    :

----------

,

----------


## shrilanka

...
     ...........

----------


## mvf

....

----------


## sema

..  ...

----------


## jul-2000

> ...


       .

----------


## shrilanka

> ....


? 
 :Wow:

----------



----------


## mvf

> ?


   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  :Frown:   :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> ..  ...


 ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


    ?  ?

----------


## _

:
**       , ,    ,   .       ,   ,       .           . 
** 
       .           ,      .       ,      ,       .  ,         ,           . 
    ,           :
     :

** 
       ,    ,    .         ,  ,   ,      . 
       ,        -  .      ,    ,          ,          ( ,        ),   (,   ),    -,          ,  -          ,      (       .      ). 
    :
 ,        ,     ,   ,          .
** 
     : 
** ()      .    ,  10 000 /,    ,     .                  .        -. 
   : 
** ()    .    ,       ,   .      ,    .       ,          .
   :       : 
** ()     .      ,       .        , ,   ,         .       ,     ,   . 
        . : 

           ,      ,     ,       , ..   ().            . ,           .     ,       ,            .  ,   ,     ,   ,  , -   (!!!)  .    ,     .       -     ,   . 

** 
1. -        ,   , -  .             ,     .       ,     ,      . 
2.   ,        . 
3.           Google. ,          .          . ,            .       .           -05,         . 
4.       .         .       ,   ,  : "##  ".      ,     .  ,     ,    ,         .
    .    ,   : _ 
,     _

----------

,  . -?

----------

> -?


,  !

----------

> ,  !


,!    ?

----------


## _

-...    ?

----------



----------

> -...    ?


 ,   :yes:

----------

> 


 ,,,

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

..   ?  :Wow:

----------

8   ....

----------

> ..   ?


     ?

----------

> ?


,,,    :yes:

----------


## _

> ,,,


  ?  - ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?  - ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,,,


  ,     ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,     ,


  ?

----------


## jul-2000

> ,,,


** ,  ,    ,     ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Redface:    ?   :Wow:

----------

> ** ,  ,    ,     ?


    ?

----------

> ?


     ,   ,  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


    ..   ?  :Wink:

----------

> ..   ?


    ? ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ? ,


 ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?


 ? ,  ..

----------


## shrilanka

> ..   ?





> ? ,





> ?





> ? ,  ..


     ...

----------

> ...


    ?

----------


## shrilanka

:Wow:

----------

> 


   ,

----------


## YUM

> 


  -  ? 
     , .  ,  ...
 , ,  :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

> ...


 +1



> ,  ..


  ?

----------

> -  ? 
>      , .  ,  ...
>  , ,


, ,

----------

> ?


,    ,   ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ,   ,


..          . (-        )

----------


## _

> ,    ,   ,


     ,   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

( )    ... :Wink: 
,  . :Love:

----------

> ,   ?


     ,    :yes:

----------

> ( )    ...
> ,  .


,   (,  )  ,    ,

----------


## jul-2000

> ,


 ,        ,    .       :Wow:

----------

> ,        ,    .


,        (   ),    ?

----------


## _

> ,


  ...  ...  :Big Grin: 
  -!   !    !

----------


## _

> ,        (   ),    ?


     !  !    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,   (,  )  ,    ,


        ? ,    !  :War: 

   ?     ...

----------

> ...  ... 
>   -!   !    !


  , ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,        (   ),    ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ...  ... 
>   -!   !    !


     -    ... , ! :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,


 :
,   ,  ,  -.
 :Wow:

----------

> ? ,    !
>    ?     ...


  ?   ? :Wow: 
  -  ,    ,  ,

----------

> 


         , - :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

> ,


 ?   :Wow:     ?   ,     ,     .

----------

> -    ... , !


 , !

----------

> ?      ?   ,     ,     .


     ,   ?

----------


## _

> ?   ?


    ,      ""   ?      ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,      ""   ?      ...


 - ?    ,  ! :Wow: 
 :    , ,   ,

----------


## jul-2000

> ,   ?


    ? 




> ,,,


,  ,      .
  ,     !

----------

> ,  ,      .
>   ,     !


-,

----------


## shrilanka

!!! ,  ,  .     ,               .
** ,   *jul-2000*,  - **.  -.. .. ,    :Wow:

----------


## _

> - ?    ,  !


      -    -      ...  :Love:

----------

> !!! ,  ,  .     ,               .
> ** ,   *jul-2000*,  - **.  -.. .. ,


   :    ,   !
 ? ,

----------


## _

> ,


, .     ,  ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> :    ,   !
>  ? ,


...     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


 ! - .    . http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=4634
 :Stick Out Tongue: 
*shrilanka*,    ,    ?   **       .

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,    ,    ?


 ,   ,      ,    :yes:

----------


## jul-2000

> ,


*shrilanka*,   :     ,    ....   ?

----------


## YUM

(   ).   ,  ,  ?    - ?    -,  - ...     .  ...     .   .

----------


## _

> 


     ...    , ""  .   ,     - , ...   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,   :     ,    ....   ?


    -    :yes:

----------


## jul-2000

?    .     .

----------


## shrilanka

> ?    .     .


c ,   .  ,      ?  :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

> ,      ?


   ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


    !

----------


## shrilanka

> !


    ()  ,       :Stick Out Tongue: 
     ?

----------


## YUM

.
.. .
  .
 :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> .
> .. .
>   .


,     ?  :Wow:        ..

----------


## _

> ,     ?


,         ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,         ...


 :Big Grin: 
, -  .. ?  :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> ,     ?        ..


       .
,   .      - ""
     :    (   ), .     (  )    ,  ...10-15     - . "" - ...

          .         :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> , -  .. ?


  ,     . (.  4598,  )   :Big Grin: 
  .

----------


## jul-2000

> ...


  :8:  :8:

----------

> ?


,  !!!   !  :Wow:    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  !!!   !    ?


 84    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 84


 - (  84  )  :Wow:

----------

> ,  !!!   !    ?


    ?

----------

!        1/48 ,    .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> !        1/48 ,    .


    2 ? ,  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> !        1/48 ,    .


     ?    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?    ,


 ,  -   ,

----------

> 


 ,    ?  ,   ...  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  -   ,


   -.      :Wow:

----------

> ,    ?  ,   ...


  :Big Grin:

----------

> -.


  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 :Redface: 
      ""  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


     , ..     ,   ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ""


  :Big Grin:    /  ,

----------

> , ..     ,   ?


  ,  ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,


 ?  :Wink:

----------

> ?


...... -  :    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ...... -  :    ?


 :Super:  ,

----------

> ,


  ( ,..),    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> ,


      !

----------


## sema

> , 
>       !


     )))))))

----------

> !


,     ,

----------


## _

> !


,  ,        ?   :Wow:

----------

> )))))))


   :   - ? :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     ,


..       :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> )))))))


 ?    ,  ,      ...

----------


## shrilanka

> !


?    ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ?    ,  ,      ...


 


> 


  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> ?


?



> 


, .    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> )))))))


   ..    -..  ...  :Hmm:

----------

> ..


 :    ,    ,  ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  ..         :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


   -     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:,,  ..

----------

> -


  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 ,   ,.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ,..


   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


,-,    ,

----------


## shrilanka

** ,       :Frown:

----------

> ** ,


     ?   ""   ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

?      :Cool:

----------

> ?


-----------.... ?

----------


## _

> ?


, !   ? ()  :Big Grin:

----------

> , !   ? ()


,  ,   .   ,    ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


   -  ...

----------

> -  ...


:    -  ?
,  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> -  ...


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


     ,

----------


## mvf

> ?


    -  *shrilanka*.

----------

> -  *shrilanka*.


, , -   :Big Grin: 
,     ,

----------


## shrilanka

> -  *shrilanka*.


  ..       :Redface:

----------


## mvf

> ..


--... -   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> --... -   ?


 1      ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> 1


     ?  ?



> 


   -  ,    ...

----------


## _

> 1      ...


"   ,    ,      :  ,        . " ()  :Big Grin: 
 -  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> -  ,    ...


  :Wow:       !

----------


## mvf

> !


 ?    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?    ?


     ,   -  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ?





> !


  :Big Grin: 
*shrilanka*,     !          !  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> "   ,    ,      :  ,        . " () 
>  -  ?


..       3   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,     !          !


    ?  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> -


   "  !"?

----------


## _

> "  !"?


   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  .    :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------

> 3


--, -  :-        !

----------

> ,   -


,

----------

> ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> --, -  :-        !


"*******"          Necrosoft Windows.     , ,   ,    .      ,      , ,  ****, *****   *** ().  :Big Grin:

----------

> "*******"          Necrosoft Windows.     , ,   ,    .      ,      , ,  ****, *****   *** ().


--  ,   ,

----------


## _

> --  ,   ,


  !   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,


   ..
 ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> --, -  :-        !


 ?        :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post52062411
...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ...


...   ... ...      ...:



> 


... ... ... ... !

----------


## jul-2000

> ... ... ... ... !


*mvf*,    ?     ()

----------


## shrilanka

> ...   ... ...      ...:


     ,     ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ... ... ... ... !


  ?  :Wow:

----------

:Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  ,     :Big Grin:

----------

,   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ?


 ... ..   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?


   :-

----------


## shrilanka

> :-


? :Wow:  ? ?
 :Big Grin: 
    ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


   .        ,    ,     .
 :Big Grin:

----------

> .


 , -  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

,   ,   ,    ....
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> "  !"?


.. !  :    ,    ! :Wink:

----------

> ,   ,   ,    ....


 ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

...  ...   ...   ,    ))))))))))

----------

> ...  ...   ...   ,    ))))))))))


        :    ?
   ?   ?
     ...  ....     ,! :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ,   ,    ....


 :Wow:     ?    ,   ?

----------

> ?


   ,  ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ...


 ,     :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


,,,   ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,,,   ,


  :Wink:

----------

> 


 ,,

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :yes:

----------

>

----------

> 


   ...  ?

----------

> ?


    ...,

----------


## shrilanka

> ...  ?


..  .. , ,    :Wow:

----------

, , , ...

----------

> 


 ***    . - ?

----------

...

----------

> ...


  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> , , , ...


  :Wink:

----------


## stas

.      - " ".      .         .

----------

